# Sugarbabes



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Anyone interested in seeing them in AD on the 13th of this month? Don't want to go on my own so would welcome some company. Bull****ters of 'yeah 
I'll come" not welcome


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Edit: sorry nevermind, just noticed tickets are 800 dirhams and it's from 11pm to 4am on a Saturday night.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

zin said:


> Edit: sorry nevermind, just noticed tickets are 800 dirhams and it's from 11pm to 4am on a Saturday night.


Ahhh, didn't realise that, maybe I won't be going after all!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Well researched


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Well researched


Quickest cancellation in history, and what was it she said?



> Bull****ters of 'yeah I'll come" not welcome


PMSL!


----------

